
Show HN: sketch2math – convert any sketch to a single mathematical equation - heosna
https://github.com/jtguibas/sketch2math
======
heosna
Hi everyone, just wanted to share a cool demo I hacked yesterday. If you want
to know how it works, make sure to read the README.md. Let me know if you have
any questions!

~~~
Someone
It isn’t that hard to produce smaller equations.

For inspiration on a way to do that, see
[https://www.johndcook.com/blog/2011/06/21/how-to-fit-an-
elep...](https://www.johndcook.com/blog/2011/06/21/how-to-fit-an-elephant/).

~~~
heosna
Thanks for showing me this, it's really cool. One thing is that I don't think
that this method can handle discrete lines (meaning, the entire sketch must be
continuous).

